

Cringely: Blu-ray Blues--Apple holding off on Blu-ray in favor its own HD distribution? - naish
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2008/pulpit_20080314_004511.html

======
axod
This is kinda old news. HD DVD and Blu-ray are dead. Apple have already done
away with old cludgy disk drives with the Air, people will download and
stream. It's not rocket science.

DVD is certainly my last 'hard copy format'. After DVD, the natural
progression is to go digital distribution.

------
noonespecial
I think perhaps Mr Cringely has overestimated the difficulty of plugging in a
USB blueray drive and installing toast.

If people make their livelihood with technologies such as this (wedding
videographers) it is unlikely that they'd be stymied by such a leap.

------
crayz
Cringley doesn't seem to have much of a track record with these predictions of
his

------
ideas101
i'm surprise that wedding video business is around $4billion !!! i dont think
apple can afford to loose this market - but u never know, if economics of
apple tv movie distribution is stronger (which i doubt) than other markets
then apple will surely take time to introduce blu-ray.

